# You can finally see my tanks!!



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are my fishtanks, I finally got some decent pictures of them, even though they are from my phone and still don't really do justice. 
Pic#1: My 34 gallon Red Sea Coral and Fish Saltwater Tank
Pic#2: My 110 gallon Discus Tank
Pic#2: My 72 gallon bowfront Angelfish Tank
Please give me some feedback!! 
I have other pics too that are more specific to certain things in each tank if you'd like to see those as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

damn cool dude! love the 1st one.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow those tanks are amazing! Nice setups!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, Im all about natural looking tanks


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Good looking tanks and that sure is a lot of gravel in the angel tank.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha I had a lot of extra gravel, and more gravel = better roots for your plants so why not. Its a mixture of brown fluorite, black fluorite, and regular lowes gravel lol


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice aquariums, great pictures. :fish:


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice discus tank.. there all very nice.. looks like youve put alot of work into them


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

A lot of work and money lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks BML, So My discus have finally paired up and laid successful eggs that hatched!
Heres a pic of the happy couple: The larger Fire Dragon is the Male and the smaller Marboro Red is the Female


----------

